# Am I doing the right thing?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EDIT: I've said too much, please disregard this thread


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like you do love her, you miss here, you think about her, you still want to do things together. Only you know what you feel though.

Sounds like you're doing everything right, it also seems like the drama has subsided a bit, things have calmed down. I don't know much about sex addiction, but I would be curious on what professionals say causes it, and how a person can just shut it off after wanting it 3 times and more a day??? crazy


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Perhaps I do, I really don't know

EDIT: I have been foolish, some details one just doesn't take the risk with. Sorry folks, but I had to purge.

I also suspected my wife was cheating, but frankly, she's proven herself to me enough. And I have no doubt in her loyalty.


----------

